# Natural amino acids preferable to antibiotics for treating infections



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Natural amino acids preferable to antibiotics for treating infections, says study by Jonathan Benson, staff writer (NaturalNews) As most NaturalNews readers probably already know, there is a rapidly-growing resistance to antibiotics that has given way to antibiotic-resistant “superbugs” like Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) and Carbapenem-resistant Klebsiella pneumoniae (CRKP), and even the strongest antibiotic drugs available [...]

*Read More...*


----------

